

Ask HN: Can this be done in CSS3? - jyu

http://lostworldsfairs.com/eldorado/ Can the transition effects of the blimp images be done with CSS3, or do you need JS?
======
dougbarrett
I could be wrong, but I assume this needs JS because it needs to be able to
track the position of the user scrolling, which is what it's doing right now
using this plugin: <http://jonraasch.com/blog/scrolling-parallax-jquery-
plugin>

------
seanmel
yup it can be done with CSS. you just need to outline the effects, you can
also use java. depends on your choice

